# Deleting unwanted pages in the book module



## Ajdrakie (Jul 5, 2012)

This should be really easy!  However, I can't figure out how to remove pages from my book.  With or without photos on the page.
Help?

Thanks,
Aj


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 5, 2012)

In Book's grid or full page view, select the page  by clicking the area underneath it where you see the page number, right click and delete.


----------



## Ajdrakie (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you.  Duh... I sometimes forget about the *control* delete requirement.


----------



## GaryR60 (May 6, 2014)

*Well, Not Exactly....*



johnbeardy said:


> In Book's grid or full page view, select the page  by clicking the area underneath it where you see the page number, right click and delete.



I have tried this, but the Remove Page option is disabled, for some stupid reason.

Gary


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 6, 2014)

Gary,

Are you trying to remove the cover?


----------



## GaryR60 (May 6, 2014)

No, just pages, in general. I finally got it to work, though. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 18, 2015)

johnbeardy said:


> In Book's grid or full page view, select the page  by clicking the area underneath it where you see the page number, right click and delete.



Doesn't work for me. I use an old macbook. Figured out what does work though....click on page so that it is highlighted first...then press and hold shift, apple and delete. A lot of fingers but it does the job.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Doesn't work for me. I use an old macbook. Figured out what does work though....click on page so that it is highlighted first...then press and hold shift, apple and delete. A lot of fingers but it does the job.



On an old macbook Ctrl-click should do the same as right-click.


----------

